# I've joined the full frame crowd



## reaper7534 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sold the 7D and I guess you would say I sidegraded.  I don't do action photography, use only center point focus and shoot indoors alot so the 6D was a no brainer for me.  Will it make me a better photographer, nope, but at least I don't have a excuse anymore.  Will have by Friday so  I have a weekend toy.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 17, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2014)

Congratulations. I would immediately start looking at lenses, and how they actually work on a FF. And I do not mean necessarily high-end stuff either...I mean basics like the 28/1.8, 35/2,50/1.4,85/1.8 Canon EF lenses. WHat FF does is it makes the lenses on the market work a certain way. The 35,50,and 85 benefit hugely from a FF sensor behind them.* ENJOY THE NEW CAM!!!!!!*


----------



## ronlane (Jun 17, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Congratulations. I would immediately start looking at lenses, and how they actually work on a FF. And I do not mean necessarily high-end stuff either...I mean basics like the 28/1.8, 35/2,50/1.4,85/1.8 Canon EF lenses. WHat FF does is it makes the lenses on the market work a certain way. The 35,50,and 85 benefit hugely from a FF sensor behind them.* ENJOY THE NEW CAM!!!!!!*



From his signature, he has the 70-200 f/2.8 and the 50 f/1.8 that will work on the FF. I believe the 10-22 is an EF-S lens and will not work on FF. I have no idea about the Tamron 90 f/2.8.

Congrats on the 6D, Enjoy it.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

congrats, I think you will love the 6D. I certainly love mine, the thing is a beast in low light


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 17, 2014)

6D - "The camera of no brainers". Hmm.. Ok, guess I can see why Canon didn't hire me for that marketing job.. lol

Seriously though, enjoy the new camera.


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 17, 2014)

Enjoy your new toy. No, it won't make you a better shooter, but not restricting yourself to center point focus surely would.


----------



## Lumens (Jun 17, 2014)

I just did the same 7D to 6D and I have to say I am loving the 6D.  Enough said, don't need to rile the hard core crop users.    I kept my 7D but it may be for sale if I get used to the loss of reach from my lenses.  You will enjoy that new camera.


----------



## reaper7534 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm going to answer In No particular order since it's a pain to quote on a ipad

derrel -  I got the kit with the 24-105 since I got a really good deal.  2100 shipped brand new with US warranty.  On the short list of lenses will be either the canon or sigma 50mm 1.4 and no not the ART , also the 100mm macro canon.   I will reinvest in the 70-200 again at some point. Just need to decide on 2.8 or 4. IS or not, 2.8 IS is a little out of reach right now. 

Ronlane - those lenses are long gone when the camera bag got stolen, that's the reason I took the opportunity to go FF

keyseddie - I do need to learn to use other focus points, well I should say in a fast paced environment, I just can't move them quickly enough.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 17, 2014)

Well...congratulations on your new camera.


----------



## CAP (Jun 17, 2014)

Well Congratulations.   Wait till you get even better and move on to 5D Mark III or even a 1DX.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2014)

You ought to be well-set with the 24-105 and a 70-200 and a 50mm. $2100 sounds like a very good price to me for a nice,modern FF camera! A friend of mine got the 70-200 f/4 L IS USM, and it balances nicely on the smaller, lighter bodies, and the optics are a step up from the "old" 67mm filter size, no IS f/4 model from 15 years ago. You will definitely want to give the f/4 an actual look-and-feel test before deciding against it. I was much impressed by the f/4 70-200 on the 7D alone and the 7D+grip.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 17, 2014)

Congrats on the FF.
Now when the crop vs FF debate flames you can give your perspective from both sides  
I still own my crop camera but I don't use it much at all anymore.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 17, 2014)

Congrats!  I think you'll enjoy the ISO performance.

One issue to be aware of.  The 6D has a built-in GPS.  The GPS takes a couple of minutes to acquire location and Canon feared people would switch it off for a few moments (some people will switch off every time they swap lenses -- though many people do not) and then notice that the camera doesn't know where it is for the next several minutes while it works to re-acquire location.  SO... if you've enabled the GPS in the menu system, then it will remain on even if you flip the power switch on the camera to the "off" position (that's just a "soft" switch).  

Owners have asked Canon to update the firmware to offer a time-out option (e.g. don't disable the GPS immediately when powered off... but if the camera isn't powered on for the next ____ minutes then go ahead and power down the GPS as well to preserve battery.)   So far no updates from Canon and they suggest you either use the menu to switch it off or just eject the battery (they always suggest you don't store the camera for extended periods with a battery in the camera anyway.)  

Just mentioning this because this is one feature of the 6D that tends to catch new owners by surprise when they use the GPS, power off the camera, come back to the camera a day later and discover the battery is drained.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 17, 2014)

edited out - not a Nikon post - lol


----------



## snerd (Jun 17, 2014)

Congrats! I still use my 7D for reach, and if I can get my Sigma 150-500 adjusted right, it's my go-to for wildlife. The 70-200L 2.8 IS II, the 50 1.4, the 24-70L II and the 100L 2.8 IS macro all work fantastic on the 5DIII, so should work fine business on the 6D too. Have fun!!!


----------



## reaper7534 (Jun 17, 2014)

Derrel -  I had the 70-200 2.8 non IS on a 7D with grip and the weight never bothered me so I'm sure they f4 IS would feel just as nice or better.  I may opt for the f4 since I never shot wide open with the 2.8 anyway, I figure with the IS and low light capability of the 6D I can make up the extra stop and pocket 1k to put towards more glass.

TCampbell -  I don't really see myself using the GPS function, but who knows.  I do see getting some pretty good use out of the WiFi though.  Good to know about he limitations with the GPS though.

Snerd - As far as reach, I've know of course you have the 1.6 crop factor so you technically have more reach with the crop camera.  Can't you just crop the FF photo to achieve the same thing or does the pixel density really make that much difference...keep in mind, I don't print posters.  8x11 and monitor viewing is probably my limit.


----------

